# Recent kitten pics



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy 

Gwyn









Nemo









Cassie


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

little sweethearts,
michellexx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aren't they just lovely :thumbup: Nemo is a perfect Tuxedo cat


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

beatiful seqeena xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all! 

Lynn he's such a little Bond isn't he?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Nemo is such a handsome boy!

I also love your girlies... but Nemo is beautiful!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Psst Gwyn is also a boy :lol:


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Psst Gwyn is also a boy :lol:


Sorry Gwyn!!! My aunties called Gwyn, hence the presumption he's a she!

Lol I cant say anything, I called my girl Spartacus...

Gwyn is a lovely little boy (but I still want to catnap Nemo!)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sarahdisco said:


> Sorry Gwyn!!! My aunties called Gwyn, hence the presumption he's a she!
> 
> Lol I cant say anything, I called my girl Spartacus...
> 
> Gwyn is a lovely little boy (but I still want to catnap Nemo!)


:lol: You're completely forgiven  All the people I know called Gwyn are males so it must be a location thing 

Spartacus is an awesome name


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

sequeena said:


> :lol: You're completely forgiven  All the people I know called Gwyn are males so it must be a location thing
> 
> Spartacus is an awesome name


Lol yeh must be a location thing.. or my auntie has a boys name!!! Probably the latter! lol :lol:

I like the name Spartacus, and new kitten is getting called Hercules!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Will the new kitten be a girl too?


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

No.. a boy... I've heard its best when there 2 to have one of each. Plus then it'll be even boys to girl in our house.. would want OH getting ganged up on by 3 girls!

However, a girl called Hercules would be cool :001_cool:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My OH is the same  poor bloke! :lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

they're all beautiful sequeena. love cassie's eyes, they remind me of my mom's eyes, she's got one blue eye and one brown eye


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you very much Dougal!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww there purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect 

Well done on your fund raising to :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks hun it was a brill day


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Nemo looks like he is going to be a big lad if the size of his paws are anything to go by....I do like a chunky kitty. Hee hee hee


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They seem to be growing so fast, Gwyn is the biggest out of them all and is very looooong!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwwwwww Hunny just Gorgeous :001_wub: x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks hun  They're now 16 weeks old!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what beautiful kittens. I love them all. :thumbup:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

oi sarah, you forgetting someone?????


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

No. You're a big girl you can share your own pictures of Lacey :lol:


Awwwww!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

poor lacey 

i was making donuts tonight an i went to check my email while i waited on the first batch to cook and she was in trying to eat the batter when i came back lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> poor lacey
> 
> i was making donuts tonight an i went to check my email while i waited on the first batch to cook and she was in trying to eat the batter when i came back lol


LOL btw it was a hospital trip in the end


----------

